
Will Garmin Pay $10m Ransom to End Two-Day Outage? - stepstop
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/07/25/will-garmin-pay-10m-ransom-to-end-two-day-outage/#36b2da8e3164
======
trocado
If it matters, as a customer /user, I'd rather forego all my data on their
cloud and wait whatever time is necessary for them to rebuild the systems,
than have Garmin pay the ransom.

~~~
tdrp
According to this TC article, it's basically illegal for a company to pay the
ransom:

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/25/garmin-outage-
ransomware-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/25/garmin-outage-ransomware-
sources/)

I sort of agree with that since if companies start paying up then suddenly
that thing will be more and more widespread.

~~~
tinus_hn
Still it happens all the time, of course.

